# dead goose



## medium mouth

I drove by a pond today and it looked like one of the geese was dead and just floating in the middle. I figured it was possible because of the feathers but could a dead goose sink?


----------



## freyedknot

most likely not due the hollow feathers and bones.


----------



## M.Magis

They'll float like a bobber.


----------



## ducky152000

You can make em sink if you use xperts!, In all honesty it would be a challenge if you tried to make a goose sink, ive seen thousands hit the water and never had one sink!


----------



## goose commander

freyedknot is right on target. due to the feathers and amount of air trapped in their down, its very unlikely it could/would sink. also after death just like in people our tissue produces carbon dioxide as it breaks down causing the body cavity to fill like a balloon..like ducky said floating like a bobber! after all that when the cavity ruptures to the bottom like a sinker it goes.


----------

